# Last flight of the Vulcan Bomber



## littleowl (Oct 12, 2015)

The Vulcan Bomber had its last flight this weekend . Before going into moth balls because its Fatigue hours have run out.. This Vulcan Bombed the Falkland's Air port.
No it did not miss. It performed a classic bombing pass.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful aircraft!

Here's one from the American military which should never be retired:







One ugly plane, but she is a killer! Known as the "Warthog," she packs a heck of a punch! I've heard they're retiring her...but I'm not sure.

A-10 Thunderbolt....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairchild_Republic_A-10_Thunderbolt_II


----------



## imp (Oct 12, 2015)

*"I've heard they're retiring her"

*I believe that has been confirmed. Pity, though. Equipped with the Hughes Electronics developed "machine-cannon", it was able to place a round of ammunition in every square foot of a football-field sized area in one pass, so I've read! Fired 5 to 6 THOUSAND rounds per minute! The great bulk of payload in those was the weight of the ammunition.    imp


----------

